# Google Map Streetview



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I was checking out the Streetview feature on Google Maps and was surprised to find that on the day they took pictures of our street our Outback was parked in front of the house. I'm still trying to figure out when the picture was taken but I think it was this past January the day before we left on a trip to San Diego. Too bad I didn't have my new truck hitched up at the time. That would have been an even better picture.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I live in Bakersfield and mine was taken in October.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

They caught our Outback in front of the house too! We thought they was pretty strange because the longest it's ever there is maybe ten minutes.

Walter


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

They caught our trailer on the street too. It has been on the street maybe 5 days in the last year.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They got our old trailer that was there for 330 days last year!!!! Too bad it was not our new trailer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the pic of our place is sooooooooooooo many years old I hardly recognize it


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Street view caught out Outback in the driveway too. We only have the trailer in the driveway just before camping and just after camping and the rest of the time it is on a storage lot, it was slight chance they would have got it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No sign of Puff at Wolfwood! In fact, there's no sign of life of any kind. Guess we were away!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

What does it mean when Google does nothave a street view for your home?







Are you not important?







Not worth the trouble?







I have my Outback in the driveway...where's my picture?







Where's my fame?









Oh well!







I'm just happy to be here.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I checked out my address and there was no "Street View" of my house. But there was a sattelite photo that has to be at least 13 years old, because it doesn't show the deck on the back of my house. That would explain why some of the directions I get there are not real accurate!

Mike


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> What does it mean when Google does nothave a street view for your home?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means the little google car has not came by your house and mapped your neighborhood. Just Richmond and Va Beach area here in Virginia mapped. we live back in the sticks, SWVA


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

So, is one of you going to post your address so we can see it?!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> So, is one of you going to post your address so we can see it?!


1293 caitlin ave, 83815


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No street view pic for me. The sat image shows or Outback in the drive. With the cars in the drive, our pictures was taken about 3 years ago.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...zillow.com has my Outbacker neighbor's 25 RSS parked right out front, too. On our house, I am backing out of the garage. Pretty cool!

Randy


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> So, is one of you going to post your address so we can see it?!


1293 caitlin ave, 83815
[/quote]

Man, I hopy you have a shotgun and no kids.

Did anybody notice that the second car pulls into the driveway as you go down the street? You must have been pulling in as they were driving by taking the picture.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> So, is one of you going to post your address so we can see it?!


1293 caitlin ave, 83815
[/quote]

Man, I hopy you have a shotgun and no kids.

Did anybody notice that the second car pulls into the driveway as you go down the street? You must have been pulling in as they were driving by taking the picture.
[/quote]

WOW, I had not noticed that. That is my DW pulling into the house. When I looked at this before I was just looking at the front of the house and had not realized the timing of my DW having just pulled in. Coming from the west towards my house the Google guy is at the stop sign and she takes a left right in front of him.

The house is in public view so there is no issue as far as I am concerned telling everyone where I live, you can drive by or you can see it on Google no different. Its not like I gave out my SSN and mothers maiden name.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The house is in public view so there is no issue as far as I am concerned telling everyone where I live, you can drive by or you can see it on Google no different. Its not like I gave out my SSN and mothers maiden name.


The issue is the kind of information that might be pieced together regarding a family with young kids. I wasn't totally serious, as I think most people are a little too paranoid, but it is unusual seeing somebody post their address on a web site.


----------

